# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne > Forum psychologiczne >  National Go Skate Day

## Sergind

Hello   ladies and gentlemen! 
Each of Us is accustomed to the fact that there are several official holidays in a year. But what about the fact that there are thousands of these holidays and they happen every day. And we just skip ... 
 
Holidays are different. 
• Birthday, Name Yourself Day , Wedding are personal holidays. 
• New Year Eve, New Year 8 March, Mother'S Day 2023, Father'S Day 2023 - everyone's favorite holidays. 
• Labor Day 2023 ,  Memorial Day 2023 , Thanksgiving 2022 , Inauguration Day 2023 are official holidays. 
• Christmas , New Year , Passover , Ramadan , Easter 2023 are religious holidays. 
• World Peace Day , Sun Day , Disarmament Week are international holidays. 
• Comic Book Day 2023 , Boss'S Day 2023,  Friendship Day 2023 , Bicycle Day 2023  are professional holidays. 
The history of the emergence of holidays features of celebrations in different countries, advice on organizing and holding any holiday - all this can be found on our site. 
A holiday is a state of mind. Choose your holiday! 
And here are a few more holidays that you may not have even heard of: 

St. Patrick's Day
School Nurse Day
love crush day 2023
national guacamole day 2023
Curious Events Day
Daylight Saving Time starts 2023
Say Something Nice Day 2023
Love Note Day
world softball day
Crush a Can Day
Awkward Moments Day
world suicide prevention day 2023
peach pie day
national milkshake day 2023
first love day
Martin Luther King Day
june 22 no panty day photo
sub sandwich day 2023
Texas Independence Day 2023
Harvey Milk Day 2023
hug day 2023
Dr. Seuss Day
national tin can day
Purple Day
world taco day
when is national sex day?
Batman Day
Tick Tock Day 2023
national toilet paper day
national sex day calendar 2023
Wonderful Weirdos Day 2023
Weigh-In Day
that sucks day
Bean Day 2023
Lame Duck Day 2023
national pinata day
Bacon Day
Particularly Preposterous Packaging Day
Trinity Sunday
when is grandparents day in 2023
national kick a ginger day 2023
national flashlight day
national principals day 2023
Thomas Jefferson's Birthday 2023
aunt day 2023 australia
st francis of assisi day 2023
Dog Day
Rosh HaShanah
Bat Appreciation Day
international beaver day 2023

----------

